# Whenever you're ready



## LMatt88

Hey everybody. I'm trying to translate " Your highness, whenever you're ready". It is aimed at a woman in a formal way.
Would "Maiestateau sa, când sunteți pregătită" work out? Should it be când dumneavoastră sunteți pregătită instead? Thanks in advance!


----------



## farscape

1. Maiestatea voastră -> this takes care of the pronoun "dumneavoastră" (Your majesty)

2. For the second part, it depends on what follows next, ready for what?

Maiestatea voastră, (dacă sunteți gata/pregătită -> if you're ready - too informal!) putem începe oricând (we can start any time). One can replace "începe" with other verbs, depending on the context.


----------



## LMatt88

farscape said:


> 1. Maiestatea voastră -> this takes care of the pronoun "dumneavoastră" (Your majesty)
> 
> 2. For the second part, it depends on what follows next, ready for what?
> 
> Maiestatea voastră, (dacă sunteți gata/pregătită -> if you're ready - too informal!) putem începe oricând (we can start any time). One can replace "începe" with other verbs, depending on the context.



Thanks farscape! the context is a fighting tournament. It's for a comic book so he's basically telling her they can start whenever she's ready.


----------



## farscape

You could try this :

Maiestatea voastră, oricând doriți, putem începe! (Your Majesty, whenever you'd like, we can begin)


----------



## LMatt88

Thanks!! just wrote it


----------

